# Excessive Abscence.



## C. B. Barbee (Apr 23, 2009)

Gents,

I'm sorry that I haven't participated on the forum nearly as much as I was weeks ago.  I finally began my training academy for my new job, and these 10 hour + days are killing me.

It isn't much, but I thought I at least owed it to my friends on here to say I wish I could be here more often.  Catch you more often in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RJS (Apr 23, 2009)

What's your new job?


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck, Bro. Covey!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 24, 2009)

No problem, work comes first.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 24, 2009)

We still love you..haha.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Apr 24, 2009)

I got a job working for TDCJ.  

Of course, being a history major I never thought I would end up working in corrections, but it's a pretty good salary for a bachelor and has some really good health benefits.

I hope that in the near time future a history position that I like opens up and I'll be able to apply my degree to something... close... to what I pursued.  Until then, it's not a terrible gig.

Today in training academy, we got gassed with CS pepper fog.  After the initial burning and trying to remember how to breathe and blink at the same time, it was AWESOME!


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Apr 25, 2009)

C. B. Barbee said:


> I got a job working for TDCJ.
> 
> Of course, being a history major I never thought I would end up working in corrections, but it's a pretty good salary for a bachelor and has some really good health benefits.
> 
> ...



I used to work for TDCJ. Garza East Unit in Beeville for 2 years before moving to SA. All I can say is handle up and dont let the lazy Boss men hog ya.


----------



## nick1368 (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad you found some work Bro.  My dad was with a company for 33 years started working there out of highschool, they sold out and he got ran off.  Finally found something with compareable salary after 4 months of no work


----------



## LRG (Apr 26, 2009)

According to "dummies on tdcj"
Don't bend over 
Please bro Covey


----------

